# DIY livery wanted Chard area



## bluehorse (10 March 2019)

I am seemingly looking for the impossible...Iâ€™m after DIY livery (with occasional assistance) with good winter turnout and an arena for my 17hh 7yo warmblood.  I live just outside Chard but will travel, ideally Iâ€™d like to avoid going too far towards Taunton.  

Iâ€™d be spoilt for choice if I wanted part or full but I just want DIY!!

Thanks!

_**sits and waits for tumbleweed to start rolling by...**_


----------



## GreyMane (13 March 2019)

Don't know the area myself, but coincidentally I was looking at the website for Ferne Animal Sanctuary the other day.
Perhaps their staff might know of somewhere?


----------



## Denbob (13 March 2019)

I'm based in Taunton and struggled to find assisted DIY around Chard - the Blackdown Hills Riding Club are based at Bickenhall and might be able to suggest somewhere. Have you posted in livery Facebook groups?

Livery Yards South West - https://www.facebook.com/groups/277841962330141/ 
Livery Yards Somerset - https://www.facebook.com/groups/198727496933878/


----------



## Mrs B (13 March 2019)

*waves* Hello! I'm near there - will PM you a couple of ideas.


----------



## bluehorse (13 March 2019)

GreyMane said:



			Don't know the area myself, but coincidentally I was looking at the website for Ferne Animal Sanctuary the other day.
Perhaps their staff might know of somewhere?
		
Click to expand...

Yes theyâ€™re just down the road from me, might be worth asking there. Good idea thanks!


----------



## bluehorse (13 March 2019)

Denbob said:



			I'm based in Taunton and struggled to find assisted DIY around Chard - the Blackdown Hills Riding Club are based at Bickenhall and might be able to suggest somewhere. Have you posted in livery Facebook groups?

Livery Yards South West - https://www.facebook.com/groups/277841962330141/
Livery Yards Somerset - https://www.facebook.com/groups/198727496933878/

Click to expand...

Thanks I had him in the Bickenhall area previously so am pretty familiar with the bigger yards round there. None of them suit unfortunately for various reasons. Yes have tried Facebook, no luck but that was a while ago so perhaps I should give it another go.


----------



## bluehorse (13 March 2019)

Mrs B said:



			*waves* Hello! I'm near there - will PM you a couple of ideas.
		
Click to expand...

Thankyou!


----------



## neddy man (13 March 2019)

Try www.liveryfinder.co.uk or www.liverylist.co.uk


----------



## Barlow (14 March 2019)

There are a couple of places over near Clayhidon but thatâ€™s probably too far for you? 
Lower Colley Farm in Buckland St Mary might be worth trying, not sure if they do DIY though. 
What about Amanda Taylor at Cricket St Thomas?


----------



## bluehorse (14 March 2019)

Barlow said:



			There are a couple of places over near Clayhidon but thatâ€™s probably too far for you?
Lower Colley Farm in Buckland St Mary might be worth trying, not sure if they do DIY though.
What about Amanda Taylor at Cricket St Thomas?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks for this, I have found a couple of yards towards Clayhidon but not been to see them yet. If you know anything about them could you pm me please? Neither Lower Colley Farm nor Amanda Taylor do DIY unfortunately.


----------

